# Line 6 HX FX



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Seems as though Line 6 will be releasing a replacement for the M series pedals with Helix effects at NAMM next week. Only speculation on the specifications right now but this could be a great option for many.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a helix LT already and this still tempts me 

I wonder how it will be to edit parameters. I’m used to the big screen to adjust things. Perhaps the scribble strips ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lots of speculation on TGP about this one, I haven't read through all of it but it has *some* info


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> lots of speculation on TGP about this one, I haven't read through all of it but it has *some* info


Looks cool! Yeah our 4 replies to the TGP’s 12 pages!! The P&W crowd must be going crazy!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Looks cool! Yeah our 4 replies to the TGP’s 12 pages!! The P&W crowd must be going crazy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


no kiddin, the Helix sent half of those guys to the dark side, I’m sure they’re pumped about this one as well. truthfully, I’m interested


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

It has all the makings of an epic drama. Religious zealots, new technology, masturbation...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> no kiddin, the Helix sent half of those guys to the dark side, I’m sure they’re pumped about this one as well. truthfully, I’m interested


Some guys are claiming they've really nailed the drive pedals, right up to great copies of a Klon and Timmy. Speculation of what a half dozen Klon's in series will sound like.

These are listing for $600US, so that'll be around $900 CDN? A little pricey, but if it can replace a complete pedalboard (including the drives), not totally out of line, I guess. I'll wait a year and hope to see a few used ones around.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

The HXFX also allows the use of 3rd party IR's so that adds to the value quite a bit. You could literally use it by itself to play through a PA. The tone would not be ideal without a solid preamp but definitely passable.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

weaksauce said:


> I have a helix LT already and this still tempts me
> 
> I wonder how it will be to edit parameters. I’m used to the big screen to adjust things. Perhaps the scribble strips ?


Bluetooth probably


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is pretty cool, a lot of it. I'm still very interested in getting an all digital rig but I wouldn't make it my main one for the time being. I also want to wait and see how things develop, so much seems to be coming out and hopefully that drives prices down so its easier to 'try' things out. 

I keep listening to demos and it has to be some random thing but in the majority of them the Fractal unit sounds better to me. I don't necessarily want to pay more and have it be difficult on the interface but I also don't want to buy something else and not like the sound. Dang, guess I'll keep waiting.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the second demo I have seen, don't mind it and its Andy


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> This is pretty cool, a lot of it. I'm still very interested in getting an all digital rig but I wouldn't make it my main one for the time being. I also want to wait and see how things develop, so much seems to be coming out and hopefully that drives prices down so its easier to 'try' things out.
> 
> I keep listening to demos and it has to be some random thing but in the majority of them the Fractal unit sounds better to me. I don't necessarily want to pay more and have it be difficult on the interface but I also don't want to buy something else and not like the sound. Dang, guess I'll keep waiting.


I would never use utube to judge the sonic quality of something like this - especially when they are so close and the differences are going to be quite subtle. 

Utube is great to check out features, like the UI, but there are just way too many variables to judge the sonics, from mic placement to the player's abilities. Even with the 'all else being the same' back-to-back comparo's, I'd rather wait and hear it for myself with no preconceptions.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I would never use utube to judge the sonic quality of something like this - especially when they are so close and the differences are going to be quite subtle.
> 
> Utube is great to check out features, like the UI, but there are just way too many variables to judge the sonics, from mic placement to the player's abilities. Even with the 'all else being the same' back-to-back comparo's, I'd rather wait and hear it for myself with no preconceptions.


I get ya and agree for the better part. Would you not say that many of these units are better represented by studio monitors than guitar amps? Wouldn’t utube be more than appropriate to demo something like this?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

After owning the Helix twice I think I can say that this will be the best stand alone FX unit on the market. Perfect? No? But for ~$800 i'd rock it as my grab and go "pedalboard" with a solid tube amp. In fact, pair this with a Hot Rod and you've got a very pro sounding rig for under $1500.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

TimH said:


> After owning the Helix twice I think I can say that this will be the best stand alone FX unit on the market. Perfect? No? But for ~$800 i'd rock it as my grab and go "pedalboard" with a solid tube amp. In fact, pair this with a Hot Rod and you've got a very pro sounding rig for under $1500.


Thumbs up Tim.
Paired with one of these?





Looks like all the mods we put in the old III’s are in.
A more usable preamp (no volume at 1 1/2!), less “more drive”, a better Reverb & metal jacks.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Thumbs up Tim.
> Paired with one of these?
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see why that rig wouldn't cover your bases out in the real world...it might not pass the cork sniffing test at home but at the bar or church with a rockin band...yup.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That looks quite interesting. I have a pretty cool pedalboard right now, but I have been tempted by the Helix before and may yet end up with another one. I sold it last year, but I think I would have done better to keep it. There are lots of interesting things being done with Helix that I like. Of course, I just sold my FRFR powered cab, so I’d have to eventually replace that if I decided to go back to Helix. My AmpliFire still sounds really good through my Presonus monitors.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've recently been looking into IR's and trying to find ways to possibly implement them into my Daw and such. Probably thanks to Pete Thorn. That Line 6 looks like something that would fit the bill at some point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

I would hate this unit with the tiny little screens and tiny little settings. Never would I want this.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, me too. 

All those different colors and all that text information. That is so ........... informative. 

Like you, I want a blank chassis with a bunch of unlabeled buttons and knobs. That's the way to go. Why can't pedal builders figure that out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, me too.
> 
> All those different colors and all that text information. That is so ........... informative.
> 
> Like you, I want a blank chassis with a bunch of unlabeled buttons and knobs. That's the way to go. Why can't pedal builders figure that out?


Haha good one. For me I have been down the road of the sub sub sub menus within menus on a tiny screen with one knob to navigate through it all. I hate that. Separate pedals with functions that are immediately accessable and easy to adjust on the fly during a live performance is what I want. Not tiny tiny little sliders with 4 or 5 moves to get them to change and get back out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Haha good one. For me I have been down the road of the sub sub sub menus within menus on a tiny screen with one knob to navigate through it all. I hate that. Separate pedals with functions that are immediately accessable and easy to adjust on the fly during a live performance is what I want. Not tiny tiny little sliders with 4 or 5 moves to get them to change and get back out.


You need to read up on how these work, because you don't really understand yet.

All those little screens mean you don't have to wade through multi-level spanning menus. And a screen for each button/effect means it works more like separate pedals than any other mfx out there. Go try one - or an M series - and be enlightened. Probably the best UI's in the biz.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> You need to read up on how these work, because you don't really understand yet.
> 
> All those little screens mean you don't have to wade through multi-level spanning menus. And a screen for each button/effect means it works more like separate pedals than any other mfx out there. Go try one - or an M series - and be enlightened. Probably the best UI's in the biz.


I had an M9. It sounded cheap / weak sauce compared to my pedals. I tried to like it, but it just couldn't hang with real pedals. I owned and used a DL4 until the unit failed, I have an Echo Park, but it was replaced by a Strymon Timeline. I owned the original bean, and one of the other floor units. So I have experience with L6.

In the video when the guy selects an effect, he has to scroll through all the effects on that little screen. Then he chooses reverb. Then he scrolls through the reverbs. Then when he chooses reverb to change the settings he would need to do more tedious fiddling on a tiny screen. Ugh...

The Headrush unit at least has a big touchscreen (14:40 to see screen use):


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Player99 said:


> I had an M9. It sounded cheap / weak sauce compared to my pedals. I tried to like it, but it just couldn't hang with real pedals. I owned and used a DL4 until the unit failed, I have an Echo Park, but it was replaced by a Strymon Timeline. I owned the original bean, and one of the other floor units. So I have experience with L6.
> 
> In the video when the guy selects an effect, he has to scroll through all the effects on that little screen. Then he chooses reverb. Then he scrolls through the reverbs. Then when he chooses reverb to change the settings he would need to do more tedious fiddling on a tiny screen. Ugh...


I've also had tons of experience with L6's older gear and, as a completely happy Helix owner, I can say for sure that the Helix line is totally different than the M series or anything before. It's incredibly easy to use and sounds amazing. 

Yes, there are a lot of menus and options, but that's a good thing. Having said that, it only takes a minute or two to create a very decent patch and another few mins of tweaking to get it to sound fantastic. Not much different than playing with a new pedal.

If you can handle living with a Timeline, the Helix is a breeze to use in-comparison.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's almost like... you can dial it in with your computer...

I would consider a helix lt if we played different shows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

hollowbody said:


> I've also had tons of experience with L6's older gear and, as a completely happy Helix owner, I can say for sure that the Helix line is totally different than the M series or anything before. It's incredibly easy to use and sounds amazing.
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of menus and options, but that's a good thing. Having said that, it only takes a minute or two to create a very decent patch and another few mins of tweaking to get it to sound fantastic. Not much different than playing with a new pedal.
> 
> If you can handle living with a Timeline, the Helix is a breeze to use in-comparison.


The Timelime has real knobs to adjust the tempo, mix, feedback, grit etc. I have had it since they first came out. But I had to look up how to save a patch to a new slot the other day...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> The Timelime has real knobs to adjust the tempo, mix, feedback, grit etc. I have had it since they first came out. But I had to look up how to save a patch to a new slot the other day...


yes it does but that screen is terrible


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

vadsy said:


> yes it does but that screen is terrible


I agree. But once I have a delay patch I easily adjust it on the fly. I did it last night with the mix knob.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> I had an M9. It sounded cheap / weak sauce compared to my pedals. I tried to like it, but it just couldn't hang with real pedals.


So you owned an M9 and struggled with UI? It's about as close to having actual pedals as you're going to find. Anywhere.

As for your opinion on the sonic quality, well, that's your opinion. Like all judgments on how something sounds.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> yes it does but that screen is terrible


How so? Shows one parameter at a time, scrolls names when you ask it to, shows the banks...

Not sure where the difficulty is?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> How so? Shows one parameter at a time, scrolls names when you ask it to, shows the banks...
> 
> Not sure where the difficulty is?


if the goal of the Strymon folks was to match the technological marvel of the 1975 Casio calculator display, they achieved it and may have slightly surpassed it

edit- great delay, I've had but moved on


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Budda said:


> How so? Shows one parameter at a time, scrolls names when you ask it to, shows the banks...
> 
> Not sure where the difficulty is?


Tiny and fiddly. "Busy work".


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I think Eventide had the right idea with the H9 - forget screens on multiFX digital pedals - just control it with an app from your iPad. Way easier to use!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

hollowbody said:


> I think Eventide had the right idea with the H9 - forget screens on multiFX digital pedals - just control it with an app from your iPad. Way easier to use!


What if you don't have an ipad?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> What if you don't have an ipad?


 Then obviously they don’t care about you. 

joke

That’s the way I went and I love it, H9 is awesome and I think Strymon has been missing out on the Bluetooth control so far. I also don’t mind screens like the Helix and such but I am also a fan of just plain knobs on a pedal.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Then obviously they don’t care about you.
> 
> joke
> 
> That’s the way I went and I love it, H9 is awesome and I think Strymon has been missing out on the Bluetooth control so far. I also don’t mind screens like the Helix and such but I am also a fan of just plain knobs on a pedal.


lol!

H9 Control works on iOS, Mac or PC. If you don't have one of those, you'd have a hard time browsing the forum! 

Although, admittedly, the iPad was the first platform, and they expanded later to the rest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

hollowbody said:


> lol!
> 
> H9 Control works on iOS, Mac or PC. If you don't have one of those, you'd have a hard time browsing the forum!
> 
> Although, admittedly, the iPad was the first platform, and they expanded later to the rest.


No Android?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> How so? Shows one parameter at a time, scrolls names when you ask it to, shows the banks...
> 
> Not sure where the difficulty is?


It's funny, the timeline presets jump all over the place, yet the rest of the strymon big boy box go around in a clockwise manner.
Tha was my only grief with the timeline


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

A bit OT, but in the current world of iThis and iThat, I wish I'd hadda gone on with more of the Apple/Mac thing early. I was a Network Administrator for 15 years on the MS platform so I've basically been a friggin Android my entire life. Having a wife and kid with iphone and ipad gives me a little taste, but I'm unfortunately stuck in the "other" world. I wonder how a Linux or Unix dude would respond to this....haha. Does the Eventide run on Mandrake?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> It's funny, the timeline presets jump all over the place, yet the rest of the strymon big boy box go around in a clockwise manner.
> Tha was my only grief with the timeline


I just scrolled presets on mine, it went in order

I think im missing something lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Budda said:


> I just scrolled presets on mine, it went in order
> 
> I think im missing something lol.


Maybe he means the presets don't go around the delay engines in order as you go through the presets.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Maybe he means the presets don't go around the delay engines in order as you go through the presets.


People care about that?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Geez...if you guys want to know a PITA, try going back to the early 90's Digitech GSP 21 Legend. The stuff out now is utterly LEGENDARY compared to that shit.






Now quit yer bitchin....

^)@#

Kidding aside, I might just have to break that old baby out to see where she stands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> Geez...if you guys want to know a PITA, try going back to the early 90's Digitech GSP 21 Legend. The stuff out now is utterly LEGENDARY compared to that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the Digitech GSP 21 Pro new when they were the best on the market. I have experience with these things...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Maybe he means the presets don't go around the delay engines in order as you go through the presets.


Yes, thanks 99, that’s what I meant.



Budda said:


> People care about that?


Only that the Mobius & Big Sky were “in sync” the the Timeline wasn’t, just did the OCD in me big time.
The DD-500 scrolls nicely, if only I could put it in a Timeline casing..........hmmmm........


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I bought the Digitech GSP 21 Pro new when they were the best on the market. I have experience with these things...


Yeah...same here with the GSP 21 Legend. Must've been in around '92 or so. I think it was like $700 new or so. Talk about drill down exercises.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah...same here with the GSP 21 Legend. Must've been in around '92 or so. I think it was like $700 new or so. Talk about drill down exercises.


GSP 21Pro with floorboard $1350 when that could feed a family for a year.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Player99 said:


> No Android?


Not yet, but who knows. They might port it over if there's enough demand.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Maybe he means the presets don't go around the delay engines in order as you go through the presets.





Budda said:


> People care about that?


Even if you did, the Strymon editor is really easy to use and you can arrange your presets however you like. I had all mine organized in a specific order to coincide with my setlists and receive incremental midi commands from my switcher to call them up one at a time.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

And here she is peeps, $779 at L&M.....
Line 6 - HX Effects Multi Effects Unit


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I saw a live demo of this recently, and was pretty impressed... Anyone bought one of these yet and care to share their experience (esp. the learning curve)??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried one at L&m, couldn't get the hang of it. Given I've set up my DD-500 and strymons with relative ease, I was really expecting it to be easy and straightforward. I was accidentally switching menus and couldn't figure out how to build my own signal chain easily. I know it would have been much easier with the manual beside me, however the cheat sheet wasn't a lot of help. One of my big issues was that there's no words on the UI - it's all just symbols. At least with the FX8 you have a navigation knob and an edit button which are self explanitory . The actual sounds seem fine and all the digital pedals are easy to edit via computer. L&M stocks them so definitely sit down with one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just sold a couple of Line 6 products so I think I'm done with them. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not into spending vast amounts of playing time Micro Managing effects I rarely use. That's just me though, everybody has different taste.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

DavidP said:


> I saw a live demo of this recently, and was pretty impressed... Anyone bought one of these yet and care to share their experience (esp. the learning curve)??


I found it really easy to use when it's hooked up to your computer. Editing on the unit itself is still pretty straightforward, but it's nowhere near as easy and point-and-click with a mouse. I agree with @Budda in that how the knobs/buttons operate takes a little fiddling to get used to (I've had mine almost 2 years and I still can't remember!), but I also know of lots of people who prefer using the unit itself to program. I guess it depends on what sort of person you are.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, programming is always going to be easier when you can see everything. But claiming something is intuitive when the unit itself is not, is laughable. Like I said before, the sounds seem good.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been using the HX fx for about a month now. I have found it easy to use and the effects sound exemplary.
I set it up as a sequence of pedal boards following our set list. Maybe tomorrow I will look at the manual.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought an HXFX about a week ago and really like it, so far. I’m a pedal/amp guy with very little digital experience and I found it super easy to use, right away. That was part of what encouraged me to take the plunge, so easy and a great visual/tactile layout. Very similar to operating pedals, IMO. 

I’m using it for mod/delay/reverb/tuner, along with my EVH wah and MXR + Keeley OD/fuzz. It really cleaned up my board and replaced five pedals. I love it!


----------

